# Brown Cubing Day 2012



## Bob (Mar 12, 2012)

Brown Cubing Day 2012

May 19, 2012

http://union.cubingusa.com/brown2012/index.php


----------



## fastcubesolver (Mar 12, 2012)

3 ROUNDS OF OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 12, 2012)

YES! YES!

Oh sweet I can't wait to continue my record of being the worst Pyraminxer.


----------



## JyH (Mar 12, 2012)

meow meow a small kitten


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> YES! YES!
> 
> Oh sweet I can't wait to continue my record of being the worst Pyraminxer.


 
what method do you use? even my method should get you averages better than what you're getting. :/


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob said:


> what method do you use? even my method should get you averages better than what you're getting. :/


 
I do a layer method for Pyra, I think.

The main problem is I've never done a Pyra solve outside of competition. I literally learned it the day before Harvard Fall, and I've never practiced.


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2012)

solve a layer. if the cube's not solved, solve a different color layer. if not solved, solve a different color layer, etc. You can average sub-20 with that method with very little practice.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob said:


> solve a layer. if the cube's not solved, solve a different color layer. if not solved, solve a different color layer, etc. You can average sub-20 with that method with very little practice.


 
Really? Repeatedly doing layers until it happens to end up solved?

I know absolutely nothing about Pyra but on paper that sounds like something that was thought of while drunk.


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> That's actually his method. Here


 
...and I was indeed sober when I invented it, even though I was in college.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob said:


> solve a layer. if the cube's not solved, solve a different color layer. if not solved, solve a different color layer, etc. You can average sub-20 with that method with very little practice.



As I describe it: "Just keep making faces."


----------



## Kian (Mar 12, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> That's actually his method. Here


 
Which, THANKFULLY, he no longer uses.


----------



## Bob (Mar 12, 2012)

Kian said:


> Which, THANKFULLY, he no longer uses.


 
You're just jealous because I beat you at Princeton.


----------



## Kian (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob said:


> You're just jealous because I beat you at Princeton.



Every time I had was better than your average. I still contend that I won.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 12, 2012)

oh stop it you guys


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone else think they're going? (I know there's a registration list, but people often don't register till late)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 30, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Anyone else think they're going? (I know there's a registration list, but people often don't register till late)


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 30, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Anyone else think they're going? (I know there's a registration list, but people often don't register till late)


 
My friend and I will probably go as well. Still working out the details, though I will sign up soon.


----------



## Cheese11 (May 2, 2012)

Bob said:


> solve a layer. if the cube's not solved, solve a different color layer. if not solved, solve a different color layer, etc. You can average sub-20 with that method with very little practice.


 
I have an official 13sec average with your method


----------



## BlueDevil (May 3, 2012)

Signed up! Really good chance I'm going.

Oh, and since when is Kian a delegate? Congratulations on achieving that position.


----------



## danthecuber (May 3, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Oh, and since when is Kian a delegate? Congratulations on achieving that status.


 
Congratulations Kian! How will this affect the Northeast cubing scene?


----------



## Bob (May 3, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> Congratulations Kian! How will this affect the Northeast cubing scene?


 
It won't. 

...until I announce my retirement. :x


----------



## cityzach (May 3, 2012)

Why is everyone saying Kian is the delegate? I see Tim when i go to the page.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 3, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Why is everyone saying Kian is the delegate? I see Tim when i go to the page.



not the delegate, a delegate


----------



## cityzach (May 3, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> not the delegate, a delegate


 
OHHH gotcha.


----------



## Kian (May 5, 2012)

Where are people staying? I need to book a hotel.


----------



## rowehessler (May 6, 2012)

Kian said:


> Where are people staying? I need to book a hotel.


lol just drive man


----------



## Kian (May 6, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> lol just drive man


 
Four hours each way is too long for one day. I'd have to get up before 5!


----------



## rowehessler (May 6, 2012)

hm, maybe ill stay over too. wanna share a room?


----------



## BlueDevil (May 6, 2012)

CubingUSA Page for Brown Cubing Day said:


> Hotel information is available on the Brown website.


Don't know if you saw this already, but it's there for a case just like yours. anyway, I'm just driving, so I don't know anything about hotels in the area.


----------



## Bob (May 6, 2012)

Let me know where you book. Jaclyn and I will be staying over 1 night as well.


----------



## Kian (May 6, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> hm, maybe ill stay over too. wanna share a room?


 
sure. i'll talk to you.



Bob said:


> Let me know where you book. Jaclyn and I will be staying over 1 night as well.


 
And you.


----------



## Kian (May 10, 2012)

I'm staying at The Coventry Hampton Inn.


----------



## Bob (May 13, 2012)

Kian said:


> I'm staying at The Coventry Hampton Inn.


 
me too


----------



## Kian (May 13, 2012)

Bob said:


> me too


 
What a coincidence!

Also, I don't mean to alarm anyone, but I've actually been practicing. A lot.


----------



## Bob (May 13, 2012)

Kian said:


> What a coincidence!
> 
> Also, I don't mean to alarm anyone, but I've actually been practicing. A lot.


 
also, the price of the hotel went up. Book now or pay really high prices later.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 18, 2012)

Here's to hoping I don't totally fail tomorrow. Hoping for a sub15 average...


----------



## Skullush (May 20, 2012)

Anything interesting happen?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 20, 2012)

Well, I can now put a face to a lot more usernames.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 20, 2012)

Andrew got a low 9 average. 9.14 i think?


----------



## JyH (May 20, 2012)

-9.55 + 2 = 11.55
-Third in BLD - 2:05.xx


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 20, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Andrew got a low 9 average. 9.14 i think?


 
So close, 9.15. I'm finally back to #2 in the US, and 16 in the world. I really wish more people came to the comp, I felt dirty winning two events with sub-par averages.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 20, 2012)

I came in 1st place!!!



Spoiler



in master magic. lol



Also, first sub-6 2x2 average... it took long enough.


----------



## cityzach (May 20, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> I came in 1st place!!! in master magic. lol


 
You're lucky i wasn't there


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 20, 2012)

Broke my PB single and average. Am satisfied with my performance in the first round. I wanted to throw my cubes away during the second round. I always say my first three solves of the day are the best, and then it's all downhill from there.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 20, 2012)

I already mass-mailed all the competitors, but if you could check your bags for a modded black ss 4x4, I'd really appreciate it. I modded it last week, so the ratio of time spent modding to time spent using is absurdly high and I'd love to actually get some benefit out of the hours I spent on that. It was last seen during the 4x4 finals; I know Kian used it after I did, and then I was sitting at the scrambling table for a while, and he probably gave it back to me but I never put it away, or something like that.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 20, 2012)

-9.96 full step (not pb) (on vid)
-11.71 average (on vid)
-top 3 in 7 events, winning only bld w/ a 1:53
-something like 6 official pbs. 5x5 second best solve of life. good improvements on 4x4/5x5/clock avg.
-noice
-brb sleeping for 9,000 hours


----------



## Noahaha (May 20, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> -top 3 in 7 events, winning only bld w/ a 1:53



=[ wish I could've come.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 20, 2012)

Accomplishments for me:
-sub-6 2x2!
-sub-15 3x3 single, sub-18 average
-sub-10 pyraminx average (missed 3rd place by .06)
-won master magic

Did you know... my 4x4 only pops in competition?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 20, 2012)

Scrambles!

http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/YaleSpring2012/

(thanks to Brest for the reminder =P)

Of note is scramble 1 from round 2: D2 L' B2 R2 B2 D F U' B U L2 U' B R U B L' D F. That's the one I got a 10.25 (pb!) on, Mike Kotch sub-10ed, and other people did well too.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 20, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Scrambles!
> 
> http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/YaleSpring2012/
> 
> ...


 
You posted the Yale scrambles...


----------



## JyH (May 20, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Of note is scramble 1 from round 2: D2 L' B2 R2 B2 D F U' B U L2 U' B R U B L' D F. That's the one I got a 10.25 (pb!) on, Mike Kotch sub-10ed, and other people did well too.



D2 L' B2 R2 B2 D F U' B U L2 U' B R U B L' D F

z2
D' L R' F' D
U2 L' U L
y U' R U' R'
y U2 R U' R' U R U R'
y R' U' R
U2 R' U' x (R' U R U')2 x' U R
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'

51etm/9.55 (+2 = 11.55) = 5.34tps

Also, you can hear me in the first 15 seconds of Andrew's 9.15 average video.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 20, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> You posted the Yale scrambles...


 
LOL i fail

http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/Brown2012/


----------



## Kian (May 20, 2012)

JyH said:


> D2 L' B2 R2 B2 D F U' B U L2 U' B R U B L' D F
> 
> z2
> D' L R' F' D
> ...


 
Yeah, I know at least Tim and I had that same solution as well.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 21, 2012)

9.96 sec. Both of my official sub10s had h perms. The other had a lot higher tps. The pauses/failed oll ... Bobby also had the same solution, but w/ cross on top, lolnoob. Def switching to the OLL alg everyone else used.

z2
D' R' L F' D
U2 L' U L
U' y R U' R'
y U2 R U' R' U R U R'
y R' U' R
U y F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
U3 r2 R2 U r2 R2 U2 r2 R2 U r2 R2


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 21, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> 9.96 sec. Both of my official sub10s had h perms. The other had a lot higher tps. The pauses/failed oll ... Bobby also had the same solution, but w/ cross on top, lolnoob. Def switching to the OLL alg everyone else used.
> 
> z2
> D' R' L F' D
> ...


 
What alg are you talking about?


----------



## Julian (May 21, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> What alg are you talking about?


R' U' x (R' U R U')2 x' U R


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 21, 2012)

I was hoping for a sub15 average, and thought I did it. I got a 14.996 average... rounds up to 15.00.

I have an anger.


----------



## Rpotts (May 22, 2012)

Scumbag Mike Kotch


----------



## cityzach (May 22, 2012)

LMAO^


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 22, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Scumbag Mike Kotch



lol wut

u jelly of h perm aesthetics?

holding srs bodyfat in that pic, should update prof pic


----------

